# Capable but Disabled bei IBM



## tefla (19. November 2002)

SMART: Capable but Disabled

so werden meine Festplatten gebootet !

Was heisst das ??? Haben meine Platten so nich die volle Leistung ? Oder was ??? Das kommt mir spanisch vor *g*


bitte um Aufklärung...helft mir *g*


----------



## eViLaSh (19. November 2002)

diese funktion benötigst du glaube ich zum testen der festplatte...


----------



## tefla (19. November 2002)

du meinst also wenn das da steht laufen die Platten in ner Testphase ???

ich mein meine Betriebssysteme laufen alle stabil ..... hm komisch


----------



## Robert Martinu (19. November 2002)

SMART (Self Monitoring, Analysis and Reporting Technology) ist ein Plattenmanagementsystem, das diverse Betreibsparameter mitprotokolliert (und so gewisse Rückschlüsse auf die nähere Zukunft der Platte zulässt).

Wenn du ein passendes Tool laufen hättest könntest du bei laufendem SMART etwaigen zukünftigen Datenverlusten durch Plattenausfall vorbeugen. Ohne so ein Programm bringt dir ein abgeschaltetes SMART unter Umständen bessere Performance weil die Plattenelektronik nicht so viel zu tun hat (Consumerelektronik ist halt nicht umbedingt auf Leistung sondern auf Kosten optimiert  ).


----------



## tefla (19. November 2002)

danke für die klasse antwort.


wo bekommt man so ein SMART Programm her ? gibts da was für Lau ?Ansonsten lass ichs nämlich abgeschaltet aba das SMART klingt interessant und wär ganz praktisch bei meinem rechner


----------



## Robert Martinu (19. November 2002)

IBM bietet Software in der Richtung an:
IBM-Utilities 
(Die andern Tools sind vielleicht auch ganz interessant)

Zum Ausprobieren tuts auch die kostenlose Trial von "Active SMART".


----------

